# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  المحكمة الجنائية اللبنانية ذات الطابع الدولي .. نظام قانوني أم مشروع سياسي؟!

## هيثم الفقى

المحكمة الجنائية اللبنانية ذات الطابع الدولي .. نظام قانوني أم مشروع سياسي؟!

د. أيمن سلامة 

مدرس القانون الدولي العام بأكاديمية ناصر العسكرية العليا.

[line]-[/line]

يتأرجح لبنان، حتي اللحظة الآنية، حول مسألة المحكمة اللبنانية ذات الطابع الدولي بين رافض محذر ومطالب مهلل في وقت ضاق فيه ذرع هذا الشعب الذي يتطلع، دون كلل أو ملل مع إشراقة كل صباح، إلي طوق نجاة يقيه شر الآتي الأعظم من المجهول. إلا أن الأمر الذي لا مرية فيه أن لدي جميع اللبنانيين بمختلف طوائفهم وأطيافهم رغبة عارمة لمعرفة الحقيقة في قضية التفجير الذي أودي بحياة رفيق الحريري ومرافقيه، وذلك في الرابع والعشرين من فبراير عام 2005 .

وقد انقسم الشارع اللبناني، بانتماءاته السياسية المختلفة، وطوائفه المذهبية المتعددة، بين مؤيد ومعارض لإنشاء أول محكمة جنائية ذات طابع دولي في العالم العربي، بعد أن أمهل مجلس الأمن لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة الفرقاء اللبنانيين الفرصة تلو الأخري، كي يجمعوا شملهم ويوحدوا رأيهم بخصوص إنشاء هذه المحكمة الفريدة في تشكيلها، وولايتها القضائية، والقوانين التي تحكم بموجبها، والأحكام القضائية التي تصدر عنها.

لذا، سنحاول قدر الاستطاعة عرض أهم المسائل القانونية التي تتعلق بالأساس القانوني لإنشاء هذه المحكمة، وطبيعتها، واختصاصها، والتمييز بينها وبين المحاكم المختلطة الأخري، والتي سبقت المحكمة اللبنانية في إنشائها.


سلطة مجلس الأمن في تكييف الحالة التي تهدد السلم والأمن الدوليين:


بموجب المادة 39 من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة، يقدر مجلس الأمن الحالة التي تبرر استخدام الفصل السابع من الميثاق، كما أن له أن يختار أي تدابير مناسبة، ولا يقيد المجلس في تكييفه هذا أي قيد إلا وجوب أن تتسق قراراته في هذا الشأن وأغراض ومبادئ ميثاق الأمم المتحدة.

التكييف القانونى لجريمة اغتيال الحريرى 

بموجب قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 1595 بتاريخ 17 أبريل عام 2005، فقد كيف المجلس جريمة الاغتيال البشعة لرفيق الحريري، إضافة إلي اثنين وعشرين آخرين بأنها جريمة إرهابية وتهدد السلم والأمن الدوليين.

إن تحديد المجلس للجريمة بأنها 'إرهابية تهدد السلم والأمن الدوليين' يعني أن المجلس يقر بأن آثار الفعل الإجرامي المتمثل في هذا الحادث لا تقتصر علي إلحاق ضرر بمصلحة عامة وطنية محمية، هي النظام العام والسلم والأمن اللبنانيان، ولكن يتعدي أثر هذا الحادث، إلي إحداث الر عب والهلع لدي مجموع الأفراد خارج نطاق وحدود الإقليم اللبناني.

وجدير بالذكر أن لجنة القانون الدولي كانت قد عر فت العمل الإرهابي الدولي بأنه 'ذلك العمل الذي ي مثل اعتداء خطيرا ومنهجيا علي السلم والأمن الدوليين'(1).

أيضا، وفي السياق نفسه، كانت الجمعية العامة لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة قد ع رفت هي الأخري الإرهاب الدولي بأنه 'الأفعال الجنائية التي ح ضر لها والتي ارتكبت لأغراض أو أهداف سياسية، وذلك لخلق حالة من الرعب والهلع لدي السكان أو لدي مجموعة من الأشخاص أو في أذهان عدد من الأفراد ينتج عنها تهديد للسلم والأمن الدوليين'(2). وهناك أيضا العديد من القرارات الدولية التي صدرت عن كلتا الهيئتين: مجلس الأمن، والجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة، والتي تعرف جريمة الإرهاب الدولي وتدينه، وتعتبر الفعل الإرهابي عملا إجراميا وغير مبرر، بغض النظر عن مكان ارتكاب الجريمة أو هوية فاعليها أو المساهمين في ارتكابها.

ومن أهم القرارات التي صدرت عن مجلس الأمن: القرار رقم 1373 بتاريخ 28 سبتمبر عام 2001 - بعد أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر عام 2001 الإرهابية - والذي حدد الجريمة الإرهابية بأنها 'كل عمل إجرامي يرتكب ضد المدنيين بقصد القتل، أو إلحاق إصابات جسدية خطيرة، أو أخذ الرهائن، أو لتخويف جماعة من السكان'.

ومن جانبنا، فإننا لا يساورنا أدني شك في صحة ما ذهب إليه قرار مجلس الأمن بأن هذا الحادث الشنيع هو جريمة إرهابية دولية، اغتالت غدرا شخصية سياسية ذات ثقل وطني ودولي، وأودت بحياة الكثيرين من رفاقه. ولا مراء في أن الجريمة ارتكبت لأغراض سياسية تعكسها شخصية المجني عليه، ارتكبت في ظل ظروف وملابسات وطنية وإقليمية هي في جلها ظروف سياسية.

بيد أنه يجب أن نشير في السياق نفسه إلي أن مجلس الأمن، وإن كانت له سلطة واسعة وصلاحية مطلقة حين يتخذ قرارا بموجب الفصل السابع من الميثاق، إلا أن إنشاء محكمة وطنية ذات طابع دولي، لأجل إماطة اللثام عن ملابسات حادث إرهابي، هو في ذات الأمر جريمة سياسية، تعد السابقة الأولي في تاريخ المجلس والأمم المتحدة. فقد درجت منظمة الأمم المتحدة في تسعينيات القرن المنصرم علي إنشاء مثل هذا النوع من المحاكم، سواء الدولية الخاصة، أو المختلطة، أو ذات الطابع الدولي.

المرجعية القانونية لتكييف مجلس الأمن لجريمة اغتيال الحريري :


لقد كان التقرير الدولي الجنائي، الذي أرسلته لجنة تقصي الحقائق التابعة للأمم المتحدة إلي مجلس الأمن بتاريخ 25 مارس عام 2005، بمثابة السند القانوني والمتكأ الشرعي، والذي قضي بإنشاء لجنة تحقيق دولية مستقلة للتحقيق في حادث اغتيال الحريري.

والجدير بالذكر أن لجنة تقصي الحقائق التي أرسلها مجلس الأمن، بناء علي طلب رسمي من الحكومة اللبنانية للوقوف علي أسباب الجريمة ودوافعها وملابساتها، كانت قد خلصت، مما خلصت إليه في تقريرها، إلي أن الأجهزة الأمنية اللبنانية ساهمت في نشر ثقافة الترهيب والإفلات من العقاب، وأن للاستخبارات العسكرية السورية دورا في هذه المسئولية، وذلك بالنظر إلي التبعية الواقعية أو الفعلية للأجهزة اللبنانية لهذه الاستخبارات. أيضا حم ل التقرير سلطات الأمن اللبنانية مسئولية زوال العديد من الأدلة الثبوتية الجنائية في هذا الحادث الإجرامي، واتهمها أيضا بالإهمال المنهجي المقصود في الاضطلاع بالمسئوليات والواجبات المعتادة جنائيا في مثل هذه الحوادث. فلم يجد مجلس الأمن مناصا من أن يصدر قراره رقم 1595 المشار إليه سلفا والذي أقر بمقتضاه إنشاء لجنة تحقيق بغرض كشف حقيقة هذا الحادث الإرهابي.

ومن الثابت أن مجلس الأمن، في قراره المشار إليه، كان قد أكد ما توصلت إليه لجنة تقصي الحقائق من أن ثمة مثالب تعتري الإجراءات التي اتخذتها لجنة التحقيق الوطنية اللبنانية، وأن السلطات والأجهزة الوطنية اللبنانية ليس بمقدورها الخلوص إلي نتيجة موضوعية لكشف ملابسات الحادث، وأيضا لا يمكن الوثوق بما تخلص إليه هذه الأجهزة من نتائج.

مبدأ سيادة الدول :

ذهب الكثيرون إلي أن الآليات المختلفة والقرارات العديدة التي اتخذها مجلس الأمن بشأن قضية اغتيال رفيق الحريري تعد تدخلا سافرا في الشأن الداخلي اللبناني، الذي يعد من صميم السلطان الداخلي للدولة اللبنانية، كما يعد أيضا تعديا لصلاحيات واختصاصات مجلس الأمن المذكورة في ميثاق منظمة الأمم المتحدة، وذلك بموجب المادة الثانية في فقرتها السابعة، والتي تنص علي 'ليس في هذا الميثاق ما يسوغ للأمم المتحدة أن تتدخل في الشئون التي تكون من صميم السلطان الداخلي لدولة ما، وليس فيه ما يقتضي للأعضاء أن يعرضوا مثل هذه المسائل لأن تحل بحكم هذا الميثاق'.

إلا أن الفقرة ذاتها تؤكد في نهايتها وبصيغة استدراكية ' أن هذا المبدأ لا يخل بتطبيق تدابير القمع الواردة في الفصل السابع'. جدير بالذكر أن الفصل السابع من ميثاق منظمة الأمم المتحدة معني بالأعمال الواجب اتخاذها في حالات تهديد السلم والأمن الدوليين والإخلال بهما ووقوع العدوان.

وما يعنينا الإشارة إليه في هذا السياق هو المادة التاسعة والثلاثون، التي تقرر أن المجلس هو الهيئة الأممية التي يناط بها تقرير ما إذا كان ما وقع تهديدا للسلم، أو إخلالا به، أو كان ما وقع عملا من أعمال العدوان أم لا?

والأمر الذي لا يساوره أدني شك هو حقيقة أن السيادة اللبنانية كانت منتهكة علي مدي ثلاثة عقود منذ عام 1976، وهي الفترة التي كانت تدير فيها السلطات والأجهزة الأمنية والاستخباراتية السورية الشأن اللبناني بأكمله، وحتي انسحاب القوات السورية من لبنان منذ عامين. ولا يستطيع أحد أن يجادل أيضا في بدهية مؤداها أن تدخل مجلس الأمن - في إطار السلطات والوظائف الممنوحة له بموجب ميثاق منظمة الأمم المتحدة - في الشئون الداخلية للدول أعضاء منظمة الأمم المتحدة منصوص عليه في المادة الثانية في فقرتها السابعة السابق الإشارة إليها.

أيضا، لا يجادل منصف أمين في أن السلطات اللبنانية الأمنية أو القضائية ليس بمقدورها أن تؤمن إنشاء محكمة وطنية داخل الإقليم اللبناني لملاحقة ومقاضاة ومعاقبة قتلة رفيق الحريري في ظل الأجواء والأنواء المضطربة في لبنان.

القضاء الجنائي المختلط أو المدول 

جلي أنه لا يمكن أن نتناول الأساس القانوني لإنشاء المحكمة اللبنانية ذات الطابع الدولي(3)، إلا بعد أن نتناول ماهية القضاء الجنائي الدولي المختلط، الذي بات آلية قضائية استحدثتها منظمة الأمم المتحدة منذ تسعينيات القرن المنصرم.

فقد مه د إنشاء المحكمتين الخاصتين ليوجوسلافيا السابقة، ولرواندا في بداية التسعينيات من القرن الماضي إلي إنشاء المحكمة الجنائية الدولية، فضلا عن إنشاء نظم قضائية مستحدثة تمزج ما بين النظامين القضائيين: الوطني والدولي، وهي تلك النظم التي تعرف بالمحاكم الجنائية الوطنية المختلطة أو ذات الطابع الدولي.
وغالبا ما تتباين الأسباب التي تبرر إنشاء مثل هذه المحاكم، فقد ينهار النظام الوطني القضائي تماما نتيجة لنزاع أهلي، أو فوضي داخلية طويلة. وفي حالات أخري، قد لا ينهار النظام الوطني القضائي. بيد أن القضاة ذاتهم لا يستطيعون تحقيق العدالة بفعالية نتيجة للاضطرابات الدينية أو العرقية، خاصة حين ترتكب جرائم دولية علي أساس خلفيات دينية أو عرقية.

أما المثال المهم الذي يجسد أهمية الحاجة لمثل ذلك النمط من القضاء المستحدث، فهو حين تتشعب عناصر الجريمة في أكثر من دولة واحدة. وهنا، يحتاج الادعاء في المحاكم الوطنية إلي التعاون من دولة أو عدة دول أجنبية، وذلك لاستيفاء الأدلة أو تسليم المجرمين الذين لا يحملون جنسية الدولة التي ارتكبت فيها الجريمة، أو مثول الشهود أمام الأجهزة الوطنية القضائية.

وفي هذا السياق، فإن المحكمة الجنائية اللبنانية ذات الطابع الدولي، وإن كانت السابقة الأولي في منطقة الشرق الأوسط والمنطقة العربية بالطبع، فإنها لم تكن كذلك في سائر أنحاء العالم. فقد أنشأت الأمم المتحدة المحكمة الخاصة لسيراليون(4)، التي تعد امتدادا للنظام القضائي السيراليوني، والهيئة القضائية الخاصة بتيمور الشرقية(5)، التي تمثل أيضا امتدادا للنظام القضائي المحلي هناك، ومحاكم كوسوفو(6)، والدوائر الاستثنائية لكمبوديا(7).

وغني عن البيان أن من أهم المزايا التي يتمتع بها هذا النوع من القضاء المختلط، أنها تحاول أن تقضي علي ثقافة الإفلات من العقاب، سواء كان ذلك مرجعه أن الأنظمة الوطنية إما تمنح العفو عن مرتكبي الجرائم الدولية، أو أنها غير قادرة أو غير راغبة في مقاضاة هؤلاء المجرمين، فضلا عن أن دول الجوار ترفض إنفاذ العدالة حيال هؤلاء.

وفي حالات كثيرة، ثبت إما انحياز أو عدم استقلال المحاكم الوطنية. وفي حالات أخري أيضا، يكون من المستحيل أن تقوم هذه المحاكم الوطنية بتحريك دعاوي جنائية في القضايا التي تتورط فيها الدولة وأجهزتها وموظفوها الرسميون في ارتكاب جرائم معينة أهمها الجرائم السياسية (8).

وتعمل المحاكم المختلطة تحت إشراف مشترك من الأمم المتحدة والدولة المعنية. وتشكل هذه الطريقة محاولة للمزج بين فوائد المتابعات الوطنية، مثل القرب الجغرافي والنفسي الي الضحايا، والأثر الايجابي في مؤسسات الدولة المحلية مع فوائد المشاركة الدولية كالموارد والموظفين والأمن .

كما أن تكلفة إنشاء هذه المحاكم أقل بكثير من المحاكم الجنائية الدولية الخاصة، فقد بلغت تكلفة ميزانية المحكمة الخاصة لسيراليون خمس الميزانية السنوية للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية. كما أن هذه المحاكم تلقي دعما مباشرا من الأنظمة القانونية الوطنية.

والمحاكم المختلطة بطبيعتها توائم بين القوانين الدولية والوطنية بهدف الوصول إلي الحقيقة والعدالة في قضية معينة. وقد تنشأ هذه المحاكم باتفاق بين الدولة المعنية والأمم المتحدة ، وقد تنشأ في حالات استثنائية بقرار من مجلس الأمن.

وسنوجز في عرضنا لهذه المحاكم المختلطة، إلي الدوائر الاستثنائية الكمبودية ، والمحكمة الدولية الخاصة لسيراليون .

أولا - الدوائر الاستثنائية الكمبودية : حين أشارت مجموعة الخبراء التي شكلها كوفي أنان، الأمين العام السابق للأمم المتحدة في ربيع 1998، لاستطلاع وتقييم إمكان إنشاء محكمة لمحاكمة عصابة الخمير الحمر (9)، أشارت مجموعة الخبراء بحزم علي الأمم المتحدة بأن المحكمة يجب أن تكون دولية بطبيعتها، لأن محاكم كمبوديا تفتقر الي القدرة والاستقلال اللازمين لمحاكمة فلول زعماء الخمير الحمر (10). بيد أن الحكومة الكمبودية ذات السيادة رفضت كل النتائج التي خلصت إليها المجموعة الدولية، وعارضت تأسيس محكمة دولية بالكامل علي غرار المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ليوجسلافيا السابقة، والمحكمة الجنائية الدولية لرواندا (11) (12).

وحين تفاوضت الأمم المتحدة مع حكومة كمبوديا لإنشاء محكمة مختلطة دولية كمبودية، استمرت المفاوضات الشاقة لمدة ناهزت ستة أعوام ، حيث أصرت الحكومة الكمبودية علي ضرورة أن يتضمن الاتفاق مع الأمم المتحدة نصوصا تحكم عملية المساعدة من قبل الأمم المتحدة. كما قامت كمبوديا أيضا بتغيير بنية المحكمة ذاتها وتشكيلها، بعد أن كانت كمبوديا والمنظمة الأممية قد توصلتا الي مشروع اتفاق في 18 مارس 2003 يحدد بنية وآلية وأسلوب عمل هذه المحكمة (13).

وبالنسبة لتشكيل المحكمة الكمبودية، يلاحظ الغلبة للعناصر القضائية الوطنية، حيث إن عدد القضاة في كلتا الدرجتين هم أكثر من القضاة الدوليين ، كما أن تعيين القضاة الدوليين يتم من قبل المجلس القضائي الكمبودي بناء علي لائحة مقدمة من الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.

وما يهمنا في سياق المحكمة الجنائية اللبنانية المختلطة هو الإشارة إلي أركان الجرائم التي ارتكبتها حكومة 'الخمير الحمر' في كمبوديا علي مدي أربعة أعوام منذ عام 1975 وحتي عام 1979 ، والتي لأجلها أنشئت محكمة 'الخمير الحمر'.

فقد أشارت مجموعة الخبراء المذكورة سلفا إلي أن نظام 'الخمير الحمر' ارتكب جرائم ضد الإنسانية، وجريمة الإبادة الجماعية، وجرائم حرب وسخرة وجرائم ضد الأشخاص المشمولين بالحماية الدولية وانتهاكات القانون الجنائي الكمبودي(14).

نخلص مما تقدم أنه وبرغم الطبيعة الدولية للجرائم المرتكبة بواسطة نظام 'الخمير الحمر'، والتي يأتي علي رأسها جريمة الجرائم : الإبادة الجماعية، إلا أن الحكومة الكمبودية أصرت علي أن يغلب التشكيل القضائي الوطني لا الدولي علي المحكمة المختلطة لكمبوديا ، برغم المحاجاة والادعاء بأن النظم الوطنية القضائية الكمبودية تفتقر الي القدرة والخبرة للمقاضاة علي ارتكاب هذه الجرائم .

يجب أيضا ألا نغفل حقيقة جوهرية مهمة مؤداها أن الجرائم المرتكبة المشار إليها، لم تكن جرائم فردية انفرادية، بل كانت جرائم دولية أمر بها وحرض وتآمر علي ارتكابها ، ونفذها أيضا نظام إجرامي وبشكل منهجي متواتر مستمر ولمدة ناهزت الأعوام الأربعة في سبعينيات القرن المنصرم .

جدير بالذكر أن 'بول بوت' زعيم الخمير الحمر، الذي قاد وأمر بارتكاب كل هذه الانتهاكات الجسيمة للقانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان والقانون الدولي الإنساني، قد قضي نحبه دون أية مساءلة أو ملاحقة أو محاكمة، وذلك ليس إلا لكونه الحليف الأول والصديق الأوفي للإدارة الأمريكية في كل منطقة الهند الصينية .

ومما يبعث علي السخرية أيضا في السياق نفسه أن نصف قادة الخمير الحمر الذين صدمت جرائمهم ضمير البشرية، وأهانت الكرامة الانسانية في صميمها، قد فروا الي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في التسعينيات من القرن المنصرم، ونعموا هناك بملاذ آمن كأقرانهم من زعماء المافيا الإرهابية الإيطالية الذين فروا أيضا إلي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر .

ثانيا - المحكمة الدولية الخاصة لسيراليون : حيث استغرق الأمر ثلاثة أعوام حتي توقع الأمم المتحدة وسيراليون اتفاقية تم بموجبها تأسيس الإطار القانوني للمحكمة الخاصة لسيراليون ، وذلك في 16 يناير عام 2002 .

هذه المحكمة ذات اختصاص وتكوين مختلط ،كما هو الحال 'في محكمة الحريري'. وتمتد ولاية المحكمة القضائية الي نظر الجرائم ضد الإنسانية ، ومخالفات المادة الثالثة المشتركة من اتفاقيات جنيف لعام 1949 ، والانتهاكات الخطيرة الأخري للقانون الإنساني الدولي، وبعض الجرائم التي عددتها قوانين سيراليون .

والجدير بالذكر أن النزاع الأهلي في سيراليون في التسعينيات من القرن المنصرم قد خلف أكثر من 75 ألف قتيل، وعشرات الآلاف من الضحايا الذين تم اختطافهم ، واغتصابهم ، وبتر أيديهم وأقدامهم ، فضلا عن تشريد مايقرب من ثلثي السكان داخل البلاد ولجوء الآلاف إلي غينيا المجاورة.

أثر القرارات الصادرة عن مجلس الأمن وفقا للفصل السابع من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة :

إذا كان مجلس الأمن التابع للمنظمة الأممية يعمل - حين أدائه لواجبات حفظ السلم والأمن الدوليين - وفقا لمقاصد ومبادئ منظمة الأمم المتحدة (م 24) ، فإن الأمر يختلف حين يضطلع المجلس بأداء هذه الواجبات، بموجب الفصل السابع للميثاق . فقد رفضت التعديلات المقترحة في أثناء مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة المنعقد تمهيدا لإنشاء المنظمة الدولية ، بشأن إضافة عبارة 'مع الاعتبار الواجب لمبادئ العدل والقانون الدولي'(15).

وهو الأمر الذي يشير الي أن القائمين علي الصياغة اعتبروا أن المجلس يمكن أن يبطل القانون الدولي جزئيا عندما يتخذ المجلس قرارات بموجب الفصل السابع من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة .

وقد أكدت ذلك محكمة العدل الدولية في أمرها الصادر بشأن التدابير المؤقتة في قضية لوكيربي (16) ، ولقد ذكر القاضي في بيانه أن 'أي قرار لمجلس الأمن بموجب القانون الوضعي لميثاق الأمم المتحدة يتمتع بقوة إلزامية ، بغض النظر عن مدي اتساقه مع القانون الدولي المشتق من مصادر أخري'(17).

إذن، وإذا كان الأمر هكذا، فلماذا لم يصدر المجلس بداءة قراره السيادي الملزم النافذ جبرا وقسرا علي الدولية اللبنانية، وأنشأ المحكمة اللبنانية ذات الطابع الدولي بقرار قسري بموجب الفصل السابع من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة?

وأيضا، لماذا حاول المجلس أن يوهمنا بأنه يتوسل بوسائل قانونية كالتي توسل بها في سابقات قانونية في كمبوديا وسيراليون وتيمور الشرقية وغيرها من الدول، حيث أبرمت الأمم المتحدة اتفاقيات مع حكومات هذه الدول، لإنشاء المحاكم الدولية الخاصة أو المدولة?

الأثر القانوني لإنشاء المحكمة اللبنانية بموجب الفصل السابع من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة 
أولا : نظرا لأن جميع الدول متساوية تراتيبيا ، فإن محاكم دولة ما لا يمكنها أن تحكم علي أفعال دولة أخري. وقد كانت المحاكم الوطنية كارهة تقليديا للانحراف عن هذا المبدأ، وهو الذي يعتبر أساس الحصانة السيادية ، حتي في الحالات المتعلقة بالانتهاكات الخطيرة لحقوق الإنسان والقانون الدولي الإنساني. لكن موقف المحاكم الدولية مختلف، ذلك أن الدول إما أن توافق علي الولاية القضائية لتلك المحاكم ، وإما أن تفرض عليها بموجب قرار صادر من مجلس الإمن (18).

إن إقرار مجلس الأمن إنشاء المحكمة الجنائية اللبنانية ذات الطابع الدولي، بموجب الفصل السابع من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة ، يعني أن القرار ملزم ذاتيا وشموليا لكافة الدول وليس للبنان ، فعلي كافة الدول الالتزام بمتطلبات المحكمة، والواردة في القرار رقم 1075 لمجلس الأمن، والذي لم تعارضه أية دولة عضو في مجلس الأمن.

ويعني صدور القرار أيضا بموجب الفصل السابع انصياع كافة الدول للقرارات التي تصدر عن المحكمة. فإذا ما وجه الاتهام لأي شخص في أي دولة في العالم بتورطه في اغتيال السيد رفيق الحريري، فسيكون علي الدولة التي يتواجد علي إقليمها هذا الشخص الملاحق من قبل المحكمة أن تسلمه إلي عدالة المحكمة للمثول أمام قضائها.

ثانيا: أسبقية المحكمة اللبنانية علي المحاكم الوطنية:حيث أدي إنشاءالمحاكم الجنائية الدولية الخاصة أو المختلطة إلي إثارة مشكلة دقيقة، هي كيف يتم فصل التنازع الولائي -إن حصل- بين هذه المحاكم المستحدثة والمحاكم الوطنية?، وذلك حين تكون كل من هذه المحاكم مخولة قانونا بأن تقوم بالادعاء ضد الجرائم نفسها في الوقت ذاته(19).

لقد تصدت لهذا الشأن المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ليوجوسلافيا السابقة، وذلك حين دفع المتهم الصربي 'تاديتش' بأن مقاضاته ومحاكمته أمام المحكمة الدولية ليوجوسلافيا السابقة تشكل انتهاكا لسيادة 'جمهورية يوجوسلافيا الفيدرالية'، فردت غرفة التحقيق للمحكمة بأنه 'سوف تكون صورة زائفة عن القانون وخيانة للحاجة العالمية للعدالة، بأن يسمح لمبدأ سيادة الدولة بأن يكون دفعا مقبولا تجاه حقوق الإنسان، ويجب ألا تكون حدود الدول درعا ضد نفاذ القانون، أو تستغل كحماية لهؤلاء الذين يطأون تحت أقدامهم أسمي الحقوق الأساسية للإنسانية'(20).

مع تسليمنا بسلطة مجلس الأمن في تكييف الحالة أو الموقف الذي يهدد السلم والأمن الدوليين. وعلي الرغم من أهمية إقرار الحقيقة والعدل أيضا فيما يخص هذه الجريمة النكراء، إلا أن الظروف والملابسات التي اعترت تشكيل هذه المحكمة تدلل، بما لا يدع أي مجال للريبة والشك، علي أن العدالة الدولية يعتورها النقص، وأن يدها لا تطول أو تلاحق إلا دولا وشعوبا بعينها، بيد أنها عاجزة ومكتوفة الأيدي تجاه دول وشعوب أخري. لذا، فسأعرض أهم ما حاق بإنشاء هذه المحكمة من عوار فيما يلي :

أولا: إن مجلس الأمن ليس بمجلس عادل -باعتباره آلية سياسية أمنية لا قضائية- يمكن الركون إلي قراراته وتوصياته، والأخذ أو الاعتراف بها نظرا لوقوع جرائم في السابق، طالت الإنسان في كرامته وحياته، وأهدرت حقوق آخرين من البشر، كما حدث في مخيم صابرا وشاتيلا في سبتمبر عام 1982، حيث صدر قرار من الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة(21) باعتبارها جريمة إبادة جماعية بأغلبية كاسحة، ولم يتخذ مجلس الأمن أي إجراء حيال مرتكبي هذه الجريمة اللإنسانية، والتي شارك في ارتكابها وحرض عليها وساعد علي إنجازها مجرم الحرب الدولي أرييل شارون .. فهل شكلت لمحاكمته أية محكمة?

أيضا، فقد خلف العدوان الإسرائيلي علي لبنان في الحملة البربرية في صيف عام 2006، والتي استمرت زهاء ثلاثة وثلاثين يوما، ما يزيد علي 1140 قتيلا لبنانيا في أكثر من 38 مجزرة دموية، ولم يطل العدوان الجمهورية اللبنانية وحسب، بل استهدف حصانة ووضعية قوات الأمم المتحدة لحفظ السلم الدولي في لبنان بما يمثله هذا العدوان من 'جريمة حرب خطيرة' وفقا لاتفاقيات جنيف لعام 9491. وبلغت الخسائر المادية في البنية التحتية اللبنانية ما يناهز مليارات الدولارات، فهل أدان مجلس الأمن أو شجب أو استنكر العدوان الإسرائيلي وهي جريمة دولية تأتي علي رأس قائمة الجرائم الدولية? وهل شكلت أية محكمة أو ابتدعت أية آلية قضائية لمساءلة ومحاكمة رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي الآمر بارتكاب هذه الجرائم ضد الجمهورية والشعب اللبنانيين?

ولماذا لم تتدخل الأمم المتحدة لإحقاق الحق ورفع الظلم ودرء العدوان عن هذا الشعب، كما تدعي بعض الأنظمة والحكومات التي كانت وراء إنشاء محكمة الحريري?

ثانيا: إن أي اتفاق دولي تبرمه الحكومة اللبنانية لا يصبح نافذا إلا بتصديق مجلس النواب عليه، وفقا لنص المادة 52 من الدستور اللبناني. فإذا كانت الحكومة اللبنانية الحالية قد انتظرت كثيرا لحين انتخاب الرئيس الجديد للجمهورية اللبنانية، وتم تأجيل انعقاد مجلس النواب اللبناني سبع مرات، وهذا لم يحدث في تاريخ الجمهورية اللبنانية، وظل لبنان من دون رئيس منتخب لفترة جاوزت شهورا عدة، وهذا أمر جلل -إذن، فلماذا كل هذه المرونة والتساهل المثيرين للجدل والريبة بشأن توقيع اتفاق مع الأمم المتحدة لإنشاء مثل هذه المحكمة، والتي لا تعد الأولي من نوعها في تاريخ الجمهورية والشعب اللبناني، بل في سائر الأقطار العربية?

إن المادة 52 من الدستور اللبناني تنص علي أنه 'يتولي رئيس الجمهورية المفاوضة في عقد المعاهدات الدولية وإبرامها بالاتفاق مع رئيس الحكومة ولا تصبح مبرمة إلا بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء'.

إذن، فالدستور اللبناني يلزم أن يتفق كل من رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس الحكومة في عقد المعاهدات الدولية، ومنها اتفاق إنشاء المحكمة مع الأمم المتحدة. فحين أرسل المستشار القانوني للأمم المتحدة، خلال عام 2006، مشروع المحكمة إلي لبنان لإصدارها وفقا للأصول الدستورية المرعية في الحكومة اللبنانية، أي وفقا لأحكام الدستور اللبناني، الذي ينص علي أن رئيس الجمهورية يتولي التفاوض في عقد المعاهدات الدولية وإبرامها بالاتفاق مع رئيس الحكومة، وبعد ذلك تعرض علي مجلس الوزراء، علي أن يصدق عليها بعد ذلك من مجلس الوزراء وإصدار قانون بالتصديق علي مسودة الاتفاق كي تصير اتفاقية بين الطرفين -إلا أن رئيس الحكومة اللبنانية انفرد بهذا الأمر ولم يترك أي دور لرئيس الجمهورية، ولم تعرض علي مجلس النواب ولم يصدر بشأنها القانون المطلوب. هنا، يبطل سلوك الحكومة وينعدم أي أثر قانوني لموافقتها علي مشروع اتفاقية إنشاء المحكمة، حيث إن مسلكها هذا يعد غير دستوري بموجب الدستور اللبناني. وبالتالي، يصيب العوار أي اتفاق دولي تبرمه الحكومة مع أية هيئة أو منظمة أجنبية، سواء كانت دولية أو وطنية.

ثالثا- واضح أن الجريمة التي ارتكبت، والتي كانت هدفا لإنشاء المحكمة، هي جريمة اغتيال سياسية، ولم تنشأ أية محكمة دولية خاصة أو مختلطة للمقاضاة علي ارتكاب مثل هذه الجرائم. إلا أن التكييف القانوني للجريمة من لجان التحقيق المختلفة، ثم من مجلس الأمن، أنها عمل إرهابي كان مبعثه وغايته في الوقت ذاته السماح لمجلس الأمن، وهو جهاز سياسي أمني، بأن يتدخل بما له من سلطات وصلاحيات واسعة، لا لكشف حقيقة الجريمة، ولا لحفظ السلم والأمن الدوليين، وإنما لإرساء مشاريع سياسية لقوة مهيمنة مسيطرة، في منطقة الشرق الأوسط.

رابعا- لم يتم تحديد قواعد محددة لسير إجراءات المحاكمات وقبول الأدلة وغيرها من إجراءات وضمانات موضوعية. وقد جري القضاء الدولي بأشكاله المختلفة علي ضرورة تحديد هذه المسائل القانونية الجوهرية، وترك لقضاة المحكمة اللبنانية الخاصة، وفقا للمادة (8) من نظامها الأساسي، وضع نظام الاجراءات بعد تشكيل المحكمة.

خاتمة :

إن الحقيقة والعدل مطلبان أساسيان، أولا -وفوق كل اعتبار- بالنسبة للأفراد لتمكينهم من عدم الاستغراق في الماضي والتطلع إلي المستقبل، وكذلك للمجتمع. وفي واقع الأمر، فإلي أن تعزي مسئولية الجريمة التي ارتكبت إلي أفراد بعينهم تظل -في أذهان الناس- مسئولية جماعية للدولة أو النظام السياسي أو الطائفة الدينية التي يتصور هؤلاء الناس أنها ارتكبت الجريمة. إلي أن يحدث هذا، لابد من تحديد أسماء مقترفي الجريمة الإرهابية الشنعاء ومن وراءها، وإلا ظلت الجريمة ملصقة بدولة أو نظام أو طائفة معينة.

بيد أن الحقوق الأساسية للإنسان تعد حقوقا متكاملة غير مجزأة، فالجميع علي قدم واحدة من المساواة، سواء بالنسبة لحقوقهم، أو لما يصيبهم حين تنتهك هذه الحقوق. كما يلزم لضمان استقرار وفاعلية أي نظام قانوني تحقيق المساواة وعدم التمييز بين أشخاصه.

إن فقدان الدول ثقتها في التنظيم الدولي المعاصر، وفي مباديء وقواعد القانون الدولي، ما هو إلا نتيجة طبيعية وأثر مباشر للإخلال بمبدأ العدالة والمساواة في السيادة بين الدول.

إن يأس المجتمع الدولي ونكوصه عن الوفاء بالتزاماته وواجباته الدولية بشأن إعمال قواعد المسئولية الدولية، عند ارتكاب الجرائم الدولية، يفضي في النهاية إلي سيادة شرعية الغاب، وتغول وتوحش قوي البغي والظلم والعدوان، حينما لا تجد ثمة رادعا أو مانعا. إن تفاوت القوي علي الساحة العالمية لا ينبغي أن يفضي إلي تفاوت المراكز القانونية، لأن ذلك يتنافي ومعني وأساس وجوهر القانون. وفي النهاية، نقول إن النظام العالمي العادل لن يتحقق إلا حينما تعم العدالة جميع بني البشر، دونما تفرقة أو تمييز.

الهوامش :


1- تقرير لجنة القانون الدولي لعام 1995، وثيقة رقم 10، تفسير المادة 24، الفقرة 104 .
2- الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة، القرار رقم 94/06 بتاريخ 9 ديسمبر عام 1994 .
3- Antonio Cassese، Intصl Criminal Court، Oxford University Press، 2003، pp. 457.
4- UN Doc S/2000/915 (4 October 2000).
5- UNTAET/REG/2000/15 (6 June 2000).
6- انظر قوانين بعثة الأمم المتحدة في كوسوفو 9991/1، 9991/2 (21 أغسطس)، 9991/5 بشأن تأسيس محكمة خاصة آخر درجة.
7- UN Doc A/53/850-S/1999/231، Para 129.
8 - Jerme Mayer، Lebanonsص Experiment With a Hybrid Tribunal، Daily Star، March 18، 2006.
9 - قرار الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة رقم 52 / 135 عامي 1998 - 1999 .
10- تقرير مجموعة الخبراء من أجل كمبوديا، وثيقة الأمم المتحدة رقم 231 / 1999 / A/53/ 850-2 .
11- د. محمود شريف بسيوني، مدخل لدراسة القانون الجنائي الدولي، دار الشروق، القاهرة، ص 426 ، 2007 .
12- من نافلة القول إن الحكومة العراقية السابقة رفضت بشدة أن تنشأ محكمة دولية ، أو محكمة مختلطة عراقية لمحاكمة الرئيس السابق صدام حسين.
13 - د. محمود شريف بسيوني، مرجع سابق، ص 429 .
14 - تقرير مجموعة الخبراء المذكور سلفا .
15 - UNCIO III، at 622، Doc ، 2 G/29 .
16 - Questions of Intepetation and application of the 1971 Montreal Convention Arising From the Aerial Incident at Lockerbi، Provisional Measutres، Order، 1992، ICJ Reports 3،at 16، Para. 39
17 - المرجع السابق ، الفقرة الأولي من إعلان القاضي أودا .
18 - إيمانولا، شيارا جيلارد، إصلاح الأضرار الناتجة عن انتهاكات القانون الدولي الإنساني، مختارات من أعداد 2003 ، المجلة الدولية للصليب الأحمر ، ص 112، النسخة العربية.
19- د. أيمن سلامة، المسئولية الدولية عن ارتكاب جريمة الإبادة الجماعية، دار العلوم للنشر، القاهرة، 2006، ص051.
20- Prosecutor V. Tadic، Decision on the Defense Motion for Introductory Appeal on Jurisdiction، IT-94-1-AR 72، 2 October 1995، p.58.
21- قرار الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة رقم 73/321، الصادر في 12 ديسمبر 1982، ولقد حظي القرار بأكثرية 123 صوتا مقابل لا أحد ضده.


المصدر : مجلة السياسة الدولية عدد يناير 2008

----------

